# Corn Protein



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

How much protein is in corn? What about Safflower? 

Just trying to get the protein right on this years breeder mix.

Ace


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

ace in the hole said:


> How much protein is in corn? What about Safflower?
> 
> Just trying to get the protein right on this years breeder mix.
> 
> Ace


I think the whole corn that I have been using is about 7% crude protein. I don't know the exact amount for the Safflower but it is significantly higher. I can check when I get home tonight if nobody else has chimed in by then.

Dan


----------



## Lambish (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi. My birds don't especially like corn. Feral doves get so much exercise that the sugars in the corn help them to stay warmer in the winter, and corn does have protein and fiber plus natural vitamins. Corn has a lot of calories. I read that commercial pellet food with oyster shells gives birds an overdose of calcium that is harmful over time (causing kidney damage). My birds eat Kaytee wild bird mix (millet and red milo with black sunflower and cracked corn) and raw peanuts with a little bread and cooked egg. They thrive on this mixture and they also graze for greens. I have a dove named Honeybee whose beak is deformed by a past infection of some sort. Now he can only eat raw peanuts because he can't grasp anything else. I worry that his diet is wrong, but for now, he just can't swallow anything else.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

learning said:


> I think the whole corn that I have been using is about 7% crude protein. I don't know the exact amount for the Safflower but it is significantly higher. I can check when I get home tonight if nobody else has chimed in by then.
> 
> Dan


Hi Dan,
That would be great. 

Does anyone Have or know where they can get a list of feed grains and there total proteins? I think that might be good for all to have that posted here.

Ace


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Corn = 8.9% protein, 68.9% carbs, 2% fiber, 3.9% fat, 15% water
Safflower = 15.6% protein, 16% carbs, 31% fiber, 31.6% fat, 5.8% water

I am sure this varies some but I have a grain caculator and this is what it says.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

If you want to increase the protein add peas or soy beans. Soy beans are usually roasted but I am not sure they have to be. Most peas are 22-24% and soy beans are 33%.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ohiogsp said:


> Corn = 8.9% protein, 68.9% carbs, 2% fiber, 3.9% fat, 15% water
> Safflower = 15.6% protein, 16% carbs, 31% fiber, 31.6% fat, 5.8% water
> 
> I am sure this varies some but I have a grain caculator and this is what it says.


hey thats cool!, where would one get a grain calulator?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ohiogsp said:


> Corn = 8.9% protein, 68.9% carbs, 2% fiber, 3.9% fat, 15% water
> Safflower = 15.6% protein, 16% carbs, 31% fiber, 31.6% fat, 5.8% water
> 
> I am sure this varies some but I have a grain caculator and this is what it says.





ohiogsp said:


> If you want to increase the protein add peas or soy beans. Soy beans are usually roasted but I am not sure they have to be. Most peas are 22-24% and soy beans are 33%.


Thank you for taking the time to post that valuable information, ohiogsp.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> hey thats cool!, where would one get a grain calulator?


http://www.racingbirds.com/feed.html


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

You can check on *Wikipedia* for info on grain.

The Belgian company *Versele-Laga* (with international website in several languages) produces foods for pigeons, among other animals (Pigeons, Birds, Small mammals, Dogs, Cats, Other animals, Poultry, Rabbits, Herbivores, Horses). 

They even offer mixes especially for the different growing and exercise phases (moulting, breeding, pre-race, etc.) of pigeons, and you can select for racing or show pigeons.

http://www.versele-laga.com/NUTRI/Nutrition/Pages/Products/index.jsp?fam=227

http://www.versele-laga.com/NUTRI/Nutrition/Pages/Products/index.jsp?fam=227&ani=-1&ran=7476&pro=-1

Their experts formulate their pigeon mix each growing season according to what grains are available, what the nutritional value is in each available grain at that time (because this can vary according to weather, etc.) 

You might think, well, I'm not going to be able to purchase my bulk stuff from Belgium at any reasonable price, but you can get an idea of what they are aiming for in their various mixes.


Example:



> *Start Plus I.C.:*
> 
> Product presentation
> 
> ...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Once again, you come through with very helpful information, Larry!!

We appreciate and THANK YOU!!

I give my group the Kaytee Supreme Mix for Doves, Palomas, etc. that Petco sells. Not leaving well enough alone, I also add (not at every meal), Safflowers, Hemp, either Songbird mix or Ecotrition's Grains & Greens or Song Plus Health Blend. 

Of course, there is a HUGE difference feeding only 4 pigeons compared to a multitude! 

Love and Hugs

Shi and her pigeon gang


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*CRUDE PROTEIN or AMINO ACIDS*

*When you look at crude protein you must understand that its the amino acids in the protein that you must have. Crude protein are not complete as they do not have all of the essential amino acids which are the protein building blocks of animal tissue. Therefor one can not rely just on crude protein One must supplement the crude protein with a good amino acid supplement at least twice a week this is important in racing as the birds that return from a race need to rebuild the muscle that has been broken down during the race. * GEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

george simon said:


> *When you look at crude protein you must understand that its the amino acids in the protein that you must have. Crude protein are not complete as they do not have all of the essential amino acids which are the protein building blocks of animal tissue. Therefor one can not rely just on crude protein One must supplement the crude protein with a good amino acid supplement at least twice a week this is important in racing as the birds that return from a race need to rebuild the muscle that has been broken down during the race. * GEORGE


MANY THANKS, George!!

I forget that there is a BIG difference between having "pet" pigeons and having ones who fly the skies as racers! 

Squeaks would have been a GREAT RACER, I'm sure, until that car got him! However, he still retained the will and ATTITUDE to survive and RULE a human and cats! 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

A llot of corn is about 9 to 10 % protien. pop corn Is a little higher maybe 10 to 12. If you figure corn at 9.5 percent digestble protien it is very close. NOW the book the pigeon by levi has a list of the different grain I bet you can find a web page that gives grains protien Carbs and such. PEAS are rather high now and areas have none at all. Beans like mung beans are 22 percent protien and work well. A mix of 25 percent corn. 25 percent milo 25 percent wheat 25 mung beans would be about 13 to 14 percent protien. tweek it up with 30 percent mung beans and you see abot 16 percent. Then you hjave maple peas auston winter peas and so on BUT agin peas are high this year and hard to get. HOW far are you from a place that sell reg. pigeon mix. Breeder mix. Thats easyer.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Would this help? 
http://www.purgrain.com/ingredients.htm


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Web-site with detailed, easy-to-understand info on pigeon nutrition*

This is some easy-to-understand info on pigeon nutrition, how to store it, what supplements you need, and so on, 
by Dr. Rob Marshall, B.V.Sc., M.A.V.C.Sc. (Avian Health) :

http://www.birdhealth.com.au/bird/pigeon/race-feeding.html

You mix so many parts of this, so many parts of this, et cetera ....

Example:


> *Standard Mix*
> This is the basic mix that may be fed to any type of pigeon.
> 
> Maple or dunn peas	20 parts
> ...


Food Recipes: 

Standard Mix, 
Young Bird Recipe, 
Moulting Recipe, 
Sprint Recipe, 
Distance Recipe, 
Breeding Recipe.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> http://www.racingbirds.com/feed.html


that will do it, Thanks Renee


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I am glad I asked! Thank you all. This thread is full of good informarion.

Ace


----------



## Young Bird (May 2, 2007)

Another good site http://www.kjsgroup.com/rprs/aspx/docview.aspx?/rprs/itlasp/March2001/GrainsFuelandPigeonRacing.asp There is a chart at the bottom of the article


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

If you want scientific measurement for different seeds try the link below:

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/

Just fill in the search button and follow thru. It will tell you about everything what seed contains. I think scientific researchers use these info.


----------



## frannie (Jul 9, 2021)

Skyeking said:


> Thank you for taking the time to post that valuable information, ohiogsp.


yes soy beans have to be roasted if not they will hurt your birds


----------

